# Windows 8 a bit of a long shot.



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

*Windows 8 a bit of a long shot.*


View Advert


Guys

I'm looking for a legitimate copies of Windows 8 that I can install on the laptop. Needs to be ligit so I can get the security updates.

Back story is that my laptop and my desktop are pretty old and is running XP/Vista which are no longer supported. I tend not to use them much (only for banking and downloading data) so they have a few years of life left. I don' want to go to the expense of replacing them and buying Windows 10 seems a bit extravagant for the use they get. So if you have a Windows 8 you want to sell please pm.

George




*Advertiser*

sparky the cat



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

